# What seats are these?



## pwrhouss (Apr 27, 2009)

I went to look at some seats advertised as GTO seats. When I got there they obviously were not but were quite similar and VERY comfortable. I offered the guy $125 and he agreed. Does anyone know what car they came out of and what year? A sticker on the seat had a 9/26/2003 date on it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Dunno. Def not GTO though.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

look around if you can there should be some type of marking what it was from i.e (ford,chevy,ext.)


----------

